# Hunters Encouraged to Apply Online for Ohioâs Controlled Deer and Waterfowl Hunt



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Hunters wanting to participate in Ohioâs fall controlled deer and waterfowl hunts have until July 31 to submit permit applications for a random drawing. Hunters can submit their applications online at wildohio.com 6/2/08

More...


----------

